# Rye straw



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have baled rye straw the last couple of years. Some is flowering now and some is not I can't seem to get it all flowering at same time. One side of field to the another and one field to another when all planted same day or what you planted two weeks later ready first. I like baling rye straw but need to tweak the plan a litte any thoughts or comments?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The most mature heads may not have seeds for my customers


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Yes I don't want any grain in the straw that's kind of my dilemma*


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

i have had the same problem starting with the rye we chopped for silage, in the same field I had maybe 5% ready to pop a head and probably 60% that was a week away from poping head. I am wondering if the rye I planted had several different varitiesin it. We plant bin run rye or VNS ( varity not stated)


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

That could be a good possibility. I keep trying to buy better seed. I know that someone has to sell some. The seed I got last year had a lot of black round seed in it hasn't been a problem yet but it makes you wonder. CPS keeps talking about starting to sell rye and other cover crops under there own name with better quality. Checked rye tonight one field is ready and has that sweet smell. the next field is about 5' to 6' tall and should be ready by end of week third field about 5' and still green needs longer. Don't know if its going to get more time end of the week the spray man maybe called in.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> i have had the same problem starting with the rye we chopped for silage, in the same field I had maybe 5% ready to pop a head and probably 60% that was a week away from poping head. I am wondering if the rye I planted had several different varitiesin it. We plant bin run rye or VNS ( varity not stated)


I think that is just the way the rye is growing this year


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorta off topic. I got a stand of volunteer rye this spring. It's up 18" in some places and has headed out. Never had any taller than that. Don't know what kind it is. Since there is so much of it I thought I'd bale some of it. You guys are talking about seed pods and the like, what's wrong with having seed pods, at different stages of maturity, in your hay? Use would be to feed cows via round bale.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am making rye straw to be shipped to horse farms they bed stallions with rye straw instead of wheat straw. So they don't want any grain in it. Also it could make pregnant mares abort if they eat it. If you are using rye straw for landscape you don't want seed in it either they use rye because it is cleaner than wheat straw ( less weeds ). As for cattle feed I don't know if it matters I wouldn't think so. What I am growing is cereal rye not rye grass. I hope this helps


----------

